

To Those About to Hack - nickb
http://www.kirit.com/Blog:/2007-07-08/To%20Those%20About%20to%20Hack

======
staunch
Abraham Lincolns: _"Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the
first four sharpening the axe."_

This post: _"Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first
seven bartering for the perfect tree."_

Abe would have been my apprentice. The Woodsman can have Ben.

~~~
jamongkad
The first time I read this post I couldn't quite understand it. What does it
mean exactly? look for a master programmer to do the work for you instead of
learning how to master the craft yourself?

~~~
KayEss
You need to read the post linked to at the beginning first or it won't make
any sense.

~~~
jamongkad
I did and I still have trouble grasping it lol.

